# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μετά την επίσκεψη στο γιατρό...

## Nuttelita

καλημερα!!!!!
πηγαμε χτες τα παπαγαλακια μας στο γιατρο(που μας συστησαν τα παιδια απο εδω) αφου ριξαμε τρελλο κυνηγι στον κικο γιατι μας εφυγε μεσα στο ιατρειο καταφεραμε να του κοψουμε τα φτερα,τα νυχια κλπ ειδαμε οτι ειναι υγιη και τα 2....
ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε τη διατροφη τους σε πελλετς καθημερινα κ μονο το βραδυ να τους βαζουμε μια κουταλια της σουπας σπορακια....κ στο ενδιαμεσο της μερας φρουτα κ λαχανικα!
αποτελεσμα?
ολη τη μερα εμειναν νηστικα κ το απογευμα ο Κικο που ουτε καν με πλησιαζε εφαγε απο το χερι μου μηλο!!!!!!!φυσικα κ χαρηκα για την προοδο που καναμε αλλα δεν το θεωρω φυσιολογικο να μενει ολη μερα το πουλι νηστικο!πως θα τα κανουμε να τρωνε τα πελλετς?

----------


## thomas5

εγω θα σου προτεινα να παρεις τηλεφωνο τον κτηνιατρο

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

η αλλαγή δεν μπορεί να γίνει κατευθείαν από σποράκια σε πέλλετς.. η διαδικασία πρέπει να γίνει σταδιακά δηλαδή θα αρχίσεις να βάζεις 4 κουταλιές σποράκια μισή πελλετς την επόμενη 3 κουταλιές σποράκια 1 κουταλιά πέλλετς (τα νούμερα είναι τυχαία) και έτσι πιστεύω θα αρχίσουν να τα συνηθίζουν όχι όμως κατευθείαν...

----------


## Nuttelita

το δοκιμάσαμε και αυτό... μόνο τα σπόρια τρώνε

----------


## vagelis76

Νάντια δε ξέρω αν σας είπε ο γιατρός να κόψετε απότομα τη τωρινή διατροφή και να περάσετε έτσι απλά στην επόμενη και εκείνη που προτείνει.
Για μένα είναι λάθος τακτική αυτή...θέλει πρόγραμμα και σταδιακή αλλαγή μέχρι να καταλήξετε να τρώνε περισσότερο πελετς απ ότι σπόρους.
Και στο εξηγώ όσο πιο απλά γίνεται...Αν εσένα σου αφαιρούσαν τα πάντα από τη διατροφή σου και σε υποχρέωναν να τρώς κροκέτες,χωρίς να ξέρεις γιατί....κι εσύ νυστική θα έμενες.
Οι παπαγάλοι είναι από τα είδη των πουλιών που πολύ δύσκολα ή με μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία προσθέτουν πράγματα στη διατροφή τους και δοκιμάζουν νέες τροφές.Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να σας προτείνει ο γιατρός ένα πρόγραμμα που ακολουθήσετε για να περάσετε όσο γίνεται πιο ομαλά τη διαδικασία αυτή.Και εγώ σου λέω οτι μπορεί πότε να μη φτάσετε να τρώνε κατα κύριο λόγο μόνο πελετς.Αυτό θα εξαρτηθεί από τα πουλιά .

----------


## DooMDiveR

Ακούγετε πολύ λογικό αυτό Βαγγέλη... ο Κτηνίατρος μας είπε αν δεν τα τρώνε να τα αναμείξουμε με χυμό φρούτων (χωρίς ζάχαρη) η Polly τα δοκιμάζει... της Ναντιας ούτε καν... θα ξεκινήσουμε να τα βάζουμε μισά σποριά μισά πελλετς και ίσως να θρυμματίζουμε τα πελλετς γιατί μου φαίνονται πολύ σκληρά για και ενημερώνουμε για την πορεία...

----------


## BeHappy

Νάντια μου, χαίρομαι που η πρώτη επίσκεψη πήγε πολύ καλά...

Ο κτηνίατρός σου έχει δίκιο στην αλλαγή σε έναν πιο ισορροπημένο τρόπο διατροφής. Προσωπικά έχω καταλήξει στις παρακάτω αναλογίες...

ημερήσια ισορροπημένη διατροφή  = 25% pellets +  25% μίγμα σπόρων + 25%  λαχανικά ή φρούτα + 15% τροφές  με άμυλο,  ασβέστιο, πρωτεΐνες + 10%  ωμοί ξηροί καρποί

* τα φρούτα μέρα παρά μέρα
** φρέσκο νερό ανά 12ωρο                         

Τα tips μου για το πως θα συνηθίσεις τα μικρά σου στα pellets αλλά και γενικότερα σε μία ισορροπημένη διατροφή είναι τα παρακάτω που τα έχω εφαρμόσει στους 4 δικούς με επιτυχία και τα έχω ανεφέρει και σε άλλα threads...





> 1ον. Η μεγάλη πείνα υπάρχει το πρωί μεταξύ 7-10..., με το πρωινό παιδιά  μπορείτε να πετύχετε πολλά... γιατί πεινάνε ως λύκοι. Η πρώτη μου  επιτυχία ήταν η εξοικείωση με τα pellets... Έβαζα από το βράδυ το μίγμα  Pellets που ήθελα και μέχρι τις 11 το πρωί της επόμενης αυτό ήταν και  όποιος ήθελε...
> 
> 2ον. Μετά το πρώτο σοκ με τα Pellets υπήρχε το σοκ της τροφής εκτός  σπόρων (λαχανικά, βραστά, φρούτα, πρωτεΐνες κλπ κλπ). Σε αυτή την  περίπτωση εκμεταλεύτηκα το μεσημεριανό γεύμα 12-4. Στην αρχή έβαζα και  λίγους σπόρους για να έχουν το ενδιαφέρον να ψάξουν... στη συνέχεια όταν  είδα πως κάτι αρχίζανε να τρώνε έκοψα από το μεσημεριανό τους σπόρους.
> 
> Με αυτές τις δύο κινήσεις ο Μέμος μετά τον πρώτο μήνα τρώει τα πάντα, ο  Carlos του πήρε περίπου 5 μήνες και τρώει σχεδόν τα πάντα, η Νιόνια και ο  Χάρρυ διανύουν 1,5 μήνα της εν λόγω μεθόδου, ήδη τρώνε pellets και  δοκιμάζουν το 40% από τα υπόλοιπα.
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα μας συνοπτικά είναι:
> 
> πρωινό: 7:00 - 12:00 μίγμα pellets
> ...





> Το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που αναφέρω το προσαρμόζει ο καθένας μας στο δικό του, ήτοι...
> 
> Εγώ που δουλεύω απογεύματα μετά τις 4 έχω επιλέξει αυτό που περιέγραψα. Αν κάποιος δουλεύει πρωινά, μπορείς να το αντιστρέψει και για πρωινό  και γεύμα να βάζει τις ημερήσιες ποσότητες σπόρων, pellets και ξηρών  καρπών που αναλογούν (αν βάλεις περισσότερες απλά θα τσακίσουν αυτά που  προτιμούν περισσότερο) και όταν επιστρέφεις μετά τις 4 θα βάζεις τις  τροφές που αλλοιώνονται μετά την παρέλευση 4ώρου (φρούτα, λαχανικά,  ζυμαρικά, πρωτεΐνες, ασβέστιο, βραστά όσπρια, ρύζι κλπ κλπ). 
> 
> Απλά τη φάση της εκπαίδευσης και της προσαρμογής στο νέο τρόπο διατροφής  προτίμησε να την ακολουθήσεις μέρες που είσαι σπίτι και το πρωί (ίσως  το Σαββατοκύριακο?). Γιατί όπως είπα το τρωτό τους σημείο είναι το  πρωϊνό "πεινάνε σαν λύκοι" και στη συνέχεια το γεύμα.



Σίγουρα αυτό θέλει υπομονή και ουσιαστικά να παίζεις με μίγματα από γεύσεις που ήδη τους αρέσουν... έτσι ώστε να εξοικειωθούν πρώτα με την εικόνα της νέας τροφής και έπειτα να τολμήσουν να τη δοκιμάσουν.

----------


## giok

Καλησπέρα Νάντια... Μέχρι πριν από λίγους μήνες δεν ήξερα καν τι είναι τα pellets & πόσο σημαντικά είναι στην διατροφή ενός παπαγάλου. Μετά από συμβουλή της Βιβής (BeHappy) άρχισα να εφαρμόζω το σύστημα που αναφέρει και πιο πάνω (να βγάζω δηλαδή το βράδυ τα σπόρια τους & να βάζω μόνο pellets τα οποία θα αφαιρώ πάλι την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί κατά τις 11). Επειδή δουλεύω πρωί το εφαρμόζω μόνο σαββατοκύριακά, αργίες & αν έχω άδεια. Τα αφήνω βέβαια και καμιά ώρα αφού ξυπνήσω. Ο Πέπε ακόμη δεν έχει φάει pellets... Γενικά είναι πιο δύσκολος σε καινούργια πράγματα (είναι & 7 ετών). Την Όλγα χθες για την ακρίβεια την πέτυχα να τρώει pellets.... Το εφαρμόζω περίπου 2 μήνες αυτό. 

Όσο για τα φρούτα-λαχανικά προς το παρόν τρώνε μόνο από τα χέρια μου αλλά δεν με πειράζει αφού έχω το χρόνο κάθε απόγευμα να το κάνω...

----------


## giok

Α, να συμπληρώσω ότι αν ανακατέψω pellets με σπόρια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φάνε pellets... Θα εξαφανίσουν τα σπόρια & τα pellets θα μείνουν ανέπαφα

----------


## DooMDiveR

είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος! Η Polly μου τρώει pellets! (μόνο τα κόκκινα μέχρι στιγμής αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό) όχι σαν τον στριμμένο τον Kiko!!  ::

----------


## zack27

χαχα μια χαρουλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nuttelita

εμενα ακομα τιποτα...εχω βαλει μεσα στα πελλετς μηλο,σταφυλι μεχρι κ κεχρι μπας κ πλησιασει αλλα δεν....η αληθεια ειναι οτι μυριζουν πολυ ασχημα σε μενα που δν με αναγκαζουν να τα φαω ποσο μαλλον στον Κικο.....

----------


## katerina1979

Εγώ παιδιά που δοκίμασα τη μέθοδο της Βιβής μια τρύπα στο νερό έκανα. Έβαλα πελετς από το βράδυ μέχρι τις 11 περίπου με 11.30 την επόμενη μέρα (δεν δουλεύω πια λόγω άδειας εγκυμοσύνης οπότε λύθηκε και το θέμα με το ωράριο). Ο Τζιτζιφρίγκος όχι μόνο δεν τα έφαγε αλλά τσίριζε συνέχεια. Μετά τις 11.30 του έβαλα σε ένα μπολάκι λίγο μαρούλι που το τρώει συνήθως με πιπεριά ψιλοκομμένη και λίγα σποράκια από πάνω. Συνέχισε να τσιρίζει, τσίμπισε λίγο μαρουλάκι αλλά η τσιρίδα τσιρίδα. Στο τέλος και για να μην κουφαθώ εντελώς του έβαλα σπόρια. Νομίζω ότι ήταν λίγο καταπιεστικό αυτό το πρόγραμμα!! Μου φάνηκε ότι υπέφερε, δεν ξέρω. Από τότε του βάζω ανάμεικτα πέλετς με σπόρια αλλά όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω, τρώει μόνο τα σπόρια. Τα πελετς τα βλέπει μάλλον σαν παιχνίδι, τα πιάνει στο ράμφος του και τα πετάει κάτω στο κλουβί. Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τα έκοψα με τα χέρια μου σε μικρότερα κομμάτια!!! Φουσκάλες έβγαλα, αλλά αυτός τίποτα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω αυτο παιδια δε το καταλαβαινω με τα πελετς. Τα πελετς ειναι σα να μας ταΐζουν εμας ταμπλετες φαγητου. Χανεται η ευχαριστηση του φαγητου. Επισης κανεις δε μπορει να ειναι σιγουρος για το τι εχουν μεσα. Και επισης τα πουλια στη φυση δε τρωνε πελετς γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι φυσικη τροφη. Προσωπικα στα δικα μου δινω μειγμα σπορων στο οποιο προσθετω αναλατους ξηρους καρπους σε μικρη ποσοτητα. Αυτο τους το δινω μια φορα τη μερα καθε πρωι. Την υπολοιπη μερα δινω 2 γευματα με φυσικες τροφες. Φρουτο, λαχανικο, αποξηραμενο φρουτο, αυγο, μελι, κεχρι, κτλ. Καθε 10 μερες τους βαζω κανενα στικ. Πελετς οσες φορες δοκιμασα δεν ακουμπουν. Πλεον προσπαθω να τους μαθω να τρων ρυζι που δεν ετρωγαν και δοκιμαζουν. Με αυτη τη διατροφη ο Ρικος σε 4 μηνες εχει γινει "σαν καινουργιος". Πελετς θα δοκιμασω ξανα αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση ως μονιμη βασικη τροφη. Εννοειται οτι δεν ειμαι πτηνιατρος και δεν ειναι επιστημονικη η γνωμη μου αλλα η λογικη μου λεει οτι η επιστημη δε μπορει να αντικαταστησει τη φυση.

----------


## giok

> Εγώ παιδιά που δοκίμασα τη μέθοδο της Βιβής μια τρύπα στο νερό έκανα. Έβαλα πελετς από το βράδυ μέχρι τις 11 περίπου με 11.30 την επόμενη μέρα (δεν δουλεύω πια λόγω άδειας εγκυμοσύνης οπότε λύθηκε και το θέμα με το ωράριο). Ο Τζιτζιφρίγκος όχι μόνο δεν τα έφαγε αλλά τσίριζε συνέχεια. Μετά τις 11.30 του έβαλα σε ένα μπολάκι λίγο μαρούλι που το τρώει συνήθως με πιπεριά ψιλοκομμένη και λίγα σποράκια από πάνω. Συνέχισε να τσιρίζει, τσίμπισε λίγο μαρουλάκι αλλά η τσιρίδα τσιρίδα. Στο τέλος και για να μην κουφαθώ εντελώς του έβαλα σπόρια. Νομίζω ότι ήταν λίγο καταπιεστικό αυτό το πρόγραμμα!! Μου φάνηκε ότι υπέφερε, δεν ξέρω. Από τότε του βάζω ανάμεικτα πέλετς με σπόρια αλλά όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω, τρώει μόνο τα σπόρια. Τα πελετς τα βλέπει μάλλον σαν παιχνίδι, τα πιάνει στο ράμφος του και τα πετάει κάτω στο κλουβί. Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τα έκοψα με τα χέρια μου σε μικρότερα κομμάτια!!! Φουσκάλες έβγαλα, αλλά αυτός τίποτα!!!



Κατερίνα και μένα χαλάνε τον κόσμο μέχρι να βάλω τα σπόρια τους. Φρόντισε να μη σε βλέπει/ακούει μέχρι 1130-1200 αν είναι δυνατόν. Αν είμαι μαζί τους θα μου κάνουν βασανιστήριο ως να τους βάλω το κανονικό τους φαί. Κατά τις 10 τα ξεσκεπάζω & ανοίγω κουρτίνες & δεν είμαι στο σαλόνι (κάνω αλλού δουλειες) οπότε όταν επιστρέψω μετά από καμιά ώρα-δύο τους βάζω το κανονικό τους φαί. Η Όλγα μου τρώει τώρα και πέλετς.

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερίνα και μένα χαλάνε τον κόσμο μέχρι να βάλω τα σπόρια τους. Φρόντισε να μη σε βλέπει/ακούει μέχρι 1130-1200 αν είναι δυνατόν. Αν είμαι μαζί τους θα μου κάνουν βασανιστήριο ως να τους βάλω το κανονικό τους φαί. Κατά τις 10 τα ξεσκεπάζω & ανοίγω κουρτίνες & δεν είμαι στο σαλόνι (κάνω αλλού δουλειες) οπότε όταν επιστρέψω μετά από καμιά ώρα-δύο τους βάζω το κανονικό τους φαί. Η Όλγα μου τρώει τώρα και πέλετς.



Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες. Αλλά πως παρακολουθείς αν τρώνε άμα λείπεις;

----------


## akoylini

> καλημερα!!!!!
> πηγαμε χτες τα παπαγαλακια μας στο γιατρο(που μας συστησαν τα παιδια απο εδω) αφου ριξαμε τρελλο κυνηγι στον κικο γιατι μας εφυγε μεσα στο ιατρειο καταφεραμε να του κοψουμε τα φτερα,τα νυχια κλπ ειδαμε οτι ειναι υγιη και τα 2....
> ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουμε τη διατροφη τους σε πελλετς καθημερινα κ μονο το βραδυ να τους βαζουμε μια κουταλια της σουπας σπορακια....κ στο ενδιαμεσο της μερας φρουτα κ λαχανικα!
> αποτελεσμα?
> ολη τη μερα εμειναν νηστικα κ το απογευμα ο Κικο που ουτε καν με πλησιαζε εφαγε απο το χερι μου μηλο!!!!!!!φυσικα κ χαρηκα για την προοδο που καναμε αλλα δεν το θεωρω φυσιολογικο να μενει ολη μερα το πουλι νηστικο!πως θα τα κανουμε να τρωνε τα πελλετς?


σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα πας κατευθειαν απο σπορους σε πελλετς.
σε καμια περιπτωση δεν προκειτε να γυρισεις την διατροφη τους σε πελλετς αν ακολουθησεις αυτο που σου ειπε ο γιατρος.
1)το πρωι θα τους βαλεις λιγα πελλετς και μαλιστα θα προσπαθησεις να τους δωσεις και μερικα με το χερι.
2)στην συνεχεια της ημερας θα τους δωσεις την δοση που εδινες σε σπορια και θα τελειωνεις παλι με πελλετς και παλι μερικα απο το χερι σου.
η τακτικη εχει ως >καθε 3-4 μερες θα αυξανεις την ποσοτητα πελλετς και θα μειωνεις την ποσοτητα σπορων.
επισης μην σταματησεις να δινεις σπορους ακομα και αν τα μαθεις τελικα να τρωνε εξ ολοκληρου πελλετς.βαζε τους μια κουταλια σπορους οποια ωρα της μερας θες εκτος πρωι.

----------


## kaveiros

Nάντια να συμπληρώσω ότι στη φύση ειδικά οι indian ringnecks έχουν ως πρώτη επιλογή τροφής τα φρέσκα φρούτα και ως δεύτερη τους σπόρους. Τα λαχανικά κτλ ακολουθούν. Σε ξένες σελίδες αν αναζητήσεις πληροφορίες για την διατροφή τους, θα δεις ότι άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται χρόνια με το συγκεκριμένο είδος δεν προτείνουν σε καμία περίπτωση τόσο μεγάλη αναλογία τροφής σε πέλετς. Οι ρινγκνεκ στη φυση τρώνε σχεδόν τα πάντα απο φυσικές τροφές εκτός κρέατος αν και μερικοί τρώνε και μικρά έντομα κατα περιόδους για πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## giok

Κρυφοκοιτάω  :Happy:   :Happy:  Άσε που στις αρχές έβρισκα πεταμένα κάτω. Τώρα στην Όλγα έχω μόνιμα μπολάκι με πέλετς & την βλεπω ποθ & που τρώει και από κει.

Από το χέρι σου τρώει πράγματα?

----------


## katerina1979

> Κρυφοκοιτάω   Άσε που στις αρχές έβρισκα πεταμένα κάτω. Τώρα στην Όλγα έχω μόνιμα μπολάκι με πέλετς & την βλεπω ποθ & που τρώει και από κει.
> 
> Από το χέρι σου τρώει πράγματα?


Μπα, μόνο κεχρί σε τσαμπί. Δεν πλησιάζει δάχτυλα και παλάμη.

----------


## giok

> Μπα, μόνο κεχρί σε τσαμπί. Δεν πλησιάζει δάχτυλα και παλάμη.



Όταν το κάνει (γιατί με πολύ υπομονή & προσπάθεια θα το κάνει κάποια στιγμή) δώστου όπως είπε & ο Άκης μερικά ψιλοκομμένα pellets με το χέρι σου

----------


## Nuttelita

> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θα πας κατευθειαν απο σπορους σε πελλετς.
> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν προκειτε να γυρισεις την διατροφη τους σε πελλετς αν ακολουθησεις αυτο που σου ειπε ο γιατρος.
> 1)το πρωι θα τους βαλεις λιγα πελλετς και μαλιστα θα προσπαθησεις να τους δωσεις και μερικα με το χερι.
> 2)στην συνεχεια της ημερας θα τους δωσεις την δοση που εδινες σε σπορια και θα τελειωνεις παλι με πελλετς και παλι μερικα απο το χερι σου.
> η τακτικη εχει ως >καθε 3-4 μερες θα αυξανεις την ποσοτητα πελλετς και θα μειωνεις την ποσοτητα σπορων.
> επισης μην σταματησεις να δινεις σπορους ακομα και αν τα μαθεις τελικα να τρωνε εξ ολοκληρου πελλετς.βαζε τους μια κουταλια σπορους οποια ωρα της μερας θες εκτος πρωι.




απο το χερι μου ξεκινησε να τρωει τις τελευταιες 2μερες με πολυ δισταγμο αλλα μονο φρουτα κ σπορους!δοκιμασα κ με πελλετς αλλα ουτε καν πλησιασε....τωρα του χω βαλει λιγους σπορους κ πελλετς με χυμο μηλου σε αλλη ταιστρα κ λεω το απογευμα να βγαλω τα σπορακια κ να του αφησω μονο τα πελλετς.... αντε να δουμε

----------


## BeHappy

> Εγώ παιδιά που δοκίμασα τη μέθοδο της Βιβής μια τρύπα στο νερό έκανα. Έβαλα πελετς από το βράδυ μέχρι τις 11 περίπου με 11.30 την επόμενη μέρα (δεν δουλεύω πια λόγω άδειας εγκυμοσύνης οπότε λύθηκε και το θέμα με το ωράριο). Ο Τζιτζιφρίγκος όχι μόνο δεν τα έφαγε αλλά τσίριζε συνέχεια. Μετά τις 11.30 του έβαλα σε ένα μπολάκι λίγο μαρούλι που το τρώει συνήθως με πιπεριά ψιλοκομμένη και λίγα σποράκια από πάνω. Συνέχισε να τσιρίζει, τσίμπισε λίγο μαρουλάκι αλλά η τσιρίδα τσιρίδα. Στο τέλος και για να μην κουφαθώ εντελώς του έβαλα σπόρια. Νομίζω ότι ήταν λίγο καταπιεστικό αυτό το πρόγραμμα!! Μου φάνηκε ότι υπέφερε, δεν ξέρω. Από τότε του βάζω ανάμεικτα πέλετς με σπόρια αλλά όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω, τρώει μόνο τα σπόρια. Τα πελετς τα βλέπει μάλλον σαν παιχνίδι, τα πιάνει στο ράμφος του και τα πετάει κάτω στο κλουβί. Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τα έκοψα με τα χέρια μου σε μικρότερα κομμάτια!!! Φουσκάλες έβγαλα, αλλά αυτός τίποτα!!!


Κατερίνα μου... βασικά το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα θέλει πολύ υπομονή και ο χρόνος που θα λειτουργήσει και θα έχεις αποτελέσματα εξαρτάται...
1. πόσο "καλομαθημένα"  στα σποράκια είναι τα πουλιά μας
2. πόσο σταθεροί είμαστε εμείς (κάνουν πολλά για να μας τουμπάρουν και να περάσει το δικό τους)
3. πόσο εύκολα εξοικειώνονται τα φτερωτά μας με τις καινούριες εικόνες φαγητού και με τις καινούριες γεύσεις
4. πόσες επιλογές γεύσεων έχουμε που τους αρέσουν για να κάνουμε επιτυχημένες προσμίξεις με pellets

Πάντως σε εμένα πήρε τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα για να λειτουργήσει στην ημερήσια αναλογία pellets που ήθελα στο πιο εύκολο γευστικά πουλί (Νιόνια). Ο Carlos μας πήρε περίπου 7 μήνες.
Στο ενδιάμεσο μην νομίζετε ότι τα πουλιά μου λιμοκτονούσαν (μην ανησυχείτε... δεν είναι τόσο χαζά...) απλά δεν ήταν χορτάτα με αυτό που ήθελαν... 

έξτρα επισημάνσεις... 

αν τα pellets είναι τα αρμόζοντα για το πουλί σας ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΤΕ... είναι σαν να κόβετε το κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης σε μικρά κομματάκια για να χωράει όλο στη χούφτα του 5χρονου παιδιού σας... θεωρείτε ότι θα το φάει ευκολότερα??? δε νομίζω... συν το γεγονός ότι το κακομαθαίνετε...
το μυστικό για όσους ειδικά έχουν την πολυτέλεια να είναι σπίτι είναι ΟΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΑΪΣΜΑΤΟΣ... κάντε το και δε θα απογοητευτείτε... όλα τα ζώα έχουν συγκεκριμένες ώρες κυνηγιού τροφής άρα και φαγητού... οι κομβικές ώρες για τους παπαγάλους είναι 7-8 πμ, 12-1 μμ και 4-5 μμ...

----------


## BeHappy

> εμενα ακομα τιποτα...εχω βαλει μεσα στα πελλετς μηλο,σταφυλι μεχρι κ κεχρι μπας κ πλησιασει αλλα δεν....η αληθεια ειναι οτι μυριζουν πολυ ασχημα σε μενα που δν με αναγκαζουν να τα φαω ποσο μαλλον στον Κικο.....


Νάντια με ανησυχεί αυτό που λες... ότι "μυρίζουν άσχημα"... μήπως να άλλαζες μάρκα? Εμένα αυτά που τσάκιζουνν είναι κάποια που μοσχοβόλουν!!!! (μίας βέβαια άκρως εγκεκριμένης διατροφολογικά φίρμας), τόσο που μου έρχεται να τα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ... η κακή οσμή είναι μεγάλο αντικίνητρο!

----------


## Nuttelita

> Νάντια με ανησυχεί αυτό που λες... ότι "μυρίζουν άσχημα"... μήπως να άλλαζες μάρκα? Εμένα αυτά που τσάκιζουνν είναι κάποια που μοσχοβόλουν!!!! (μίας βέβαια άκρως εγκεκριμένης διατροφολογικά φίρμας), τόσο που μου έρχεται να τα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ... η κακή οσμή είναι μεγάλο αντικίνητρο!


φυσικα το καταλαβαινω και εγω γι'αυτο σου λεω το λυπαμαι το κακομοιρο που τα εχει ακομα κ στο κλουβι του....μπορεις να μου στειλεις πμ με τι μαρκα των πελλετς που παιρνεις μπας κ κανουμε τιποτα?

----------


## giok

> Νάντια με ανησυχεί αυτό που λες... ότι "μυρίζουν άσχημα"... μήπως να άλλαζες μάρκα? Εμένα αυτά που τσάκιζουνν είναι κάποια που μοσχοβόλουν!!!! (μίας βέβαια άκρως εγκεκριμένης διατροφολογικά φίρμας), τόσο που μου έρχεται να τα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ... η κακή οσμή είναι μεγάλο αντικίνητρο!



Αυτό που λες μου κάνει και μένα εντύπωση... Και τα δικά μου μοσχοβολάνε τόσο πολύ που εγώ Βιβή τα δοκίμασα  ::

----------


## Nuttelita

στειλτε μου ρε παιδια με πμ καμια μαρκα πελλετς να δω γιατι εμενα μυριζουν τοσο χαλια?

----------


## akoylini

εχεις την δυνατοτητα να παρεις απο εξωτερικο ? γιατι τοτε θα λαβεις λινκ με πελλετς και βιολογικα μαλιστα.

----------


## kaveiros

εκτός από το άρωμα στα πέλετς έχει σημασία και το χρώμα, καθώς πολλά πουλιά αντιλαμβάνονται την "προσθήκη" χρώματος και δεν τα ακουμπουν. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις παπαγάλων που δεν ακουμπούν πέλετς ακόμα και πολύ γνωστά και αρωματικά ενώ όταν τους προσφέρουν πέλετς στα οποία δεν έχει προστεθεί κανένα είδος χρωστικής, τα τρων κανονικά.

----------


## giok

> αν τα pellets είναι τα αρμόζοντα για το πουλί σας ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΤΕ... είναι σαν να κόβετε το κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης σε μικρά κομματάκια για να χωράει όλο στη χούφτα του 5χρονου παιδιού σας... θεωρείτε ότι θα το φάει ευκολότερα??? δε νομίζω... συν το γεγονός ότι το κακομαθαίνετε...


Ρε συ Βιβή αν τα άφηνα ολόκληρα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τα πλησιάσουν καν .. Και μόνο που το βλεπαν φοβόντουσαν! Σκεφτηκα να τα σπάσω στην αρχή & μετά αν και όποτε αρχίσουν και τρώνε & εξοικειωθούν με τη γεύση & τα χρώματα να τα αφήνω ολόκληρα... ε?

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερίνα μου... βασικά το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα θέλει πολύ υπομονή και ο χρόνος που θα λειτουργήσει και θα έχεις αποτελέσματα εξαρτάται...
> 2. πόσο σταθεροί είμαστε εμείς (κάνουν πολλά για να μας τουμπάρουν και να περάσει το δικό τους)
> Πάντως σε εμένα πήρε τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα για να λειτουργήσει στην ημερήσια αναλογία pellets που ήθελα στο πιο εύκολο γευστικά πουλί (Νιόνια). Ο Carlos μας πήρε περίπου 7 μήνες.
> Στο ενδιάμεσο μην νομίζετε ότι τα πουλιά μου λιμοκτονούσαν (μην ανησυχείτε... δεν είναι τόσο χαζά...) απλά δεν ήταν χορτάτα με αυτό που ήθελαν...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τούμπαρε ο μικρός! Όμως ρε Βιβή στενοχωριέμαι όταν τον ακούω να τσιρίζει συνέχεια. Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα μωρό και να το αφήνεις να κλαίει μέχρι να πεινάσει και να φάει.. Εσύ τι κάνεις όταν φωνάζουν;Ξέρεις και τι διαπεραστική φωνή έχουν τα αγαποπούλια! Σπάνε τύμπανο στην κυριολεξία!!! Και όταν του έβαλα τα σπόρια έτρωγε 20 λεπτά ολόκληρα! Μιλάμε για πολλή πείνα. Άρα μήπως μου λιμοκτονήσει;

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Όταν λες επιτυχημένες προσμίξεις με pellets τι εννοείς; Δεν τα βάζεις σκέτα;

----------


## BeHappy

Κατερινάκι καλημέρα... από όσο έχω καταλάβει τώρα είσαι σπίτι έτσι? Ωραία... βάλτον με πρόγραμμα / 3 γεύματα ημερησίως.

Προτείνω ωράριο:
10 μμ: βάζεις στην ταΐστρα πέλλετς για το πρωϊνό της επομένης... τίποτα άλλο
12 μμ: μεσημεριανό, αφαιρείς τα πέλλετς και βάζεις τα φρούτα ή λαχανικά ή ότι άλλο του δίνεις εκτός από σπόρια
4 μμ: απογευματινό, αφαιρείς τα προηγούμενα και βάζεις σπόρια κατά ελάχιστο λιγότερα από τη μερίδα του και μαζί ελάχιστα πέλλετς για να έχει την εικόνα τους και τη μυρωδιά τους.

συμβουλές:
1. μην ψαρώνεις είναι τρελοί καραγκιόζηδες για να πετύχουν αυτό που θέλουν,
2. μη φοβάσαι, στα ζώα τα δικά μας δεν υπάρχει "τρελή πείνα" ειδικά όταν γνωρίζουν ότι έχουν επιλογές τροφής
3. με το παραπάνω πρόγραμμα ουσιαστικά το πουλί δεν χορταίνει με την επιλογή που θέλει... και σταδιακά χωρίς να υπάρξει διατροφικός υποβιβασμός ή υποσιτισμός του προωθούμε νέες γευστικές επιλογές
4. από τις τροφές που του αρέσουν πχ σποράκι, να του βάζεις τις ημερήσιες ποσότητες που του αναλογούν και ποτέ περισσότερες... είναι πολύ απλό γιατί, θα τρώει όσο μπορεί περισσότερα σποράκια στο απογευματινό γιατί πολύ απλά το πρωϊνό δεν το θέλει...
5. πετυχημένες προσμίξεις εννοώ τροφές που ξετρελαίνεται (σποράκια, ωμοί ξηροί καρποί, φρούτα), είδες παραπάνω σου είπα να του βάλεις ελάχιστα πέλλετς για να αρχίζει να τα συνηθίζει στα σποράκια του. Εμένα ο Carlos όταν έβαζα τα πέλλετς επί ένα μήνα δεν τα πλησίαζε καν!!!! Φοβόταν τη θέα τους!!!!!

Κατερίνα μου όλα καλά θα πάνε...

----------


## BeHappy

> Ρε συ Βιβή αν τα άφηνα ολόκληρα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τα πλησιάσουν καν .. Και μόνο που το βλεπαν φοβόντουσαν! Σκεφτηκα να τα σπάσω στην αρχή & μετά αν και όποτε αρχίσουν και τρώνε & εξοικειωθούν με τη γεύση & τα χρώματα να τα αφήνω ολόκληρα... ε?


Γιώργη μου... κάντο αν εσένα λειτουργεί... το θέμα είναι να πεισθούν τα τερατόνια μας!!!

----------


## BeHappy

> στειλτε μου ρε παιδια με πμ καμια μαρκα πελλετς να δω γιατι εμενα μυριζουν τοσο χαλια?


Εστάλη...

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερινάκι καλημέρα... από όσο έχω καταλάβει τώρα είσαι σπίτι έτσι? Ωραία... βάλτον με πρόγραμμα / 3 γεύματα ημερησίως.
> 
> Προτείνω ωράριο:
> 10 μμ: βάζεις στην ταΐστρα πέλλετς για το πρωϊνό της επομένης... τίποτα άλλο
> 12 μμ: μεσημεριανό, αφαιρείς τα πέλλετς και βάζεις τα φρούτα ή λαχανικά ή ότι άλλο του δίνεις εκτός από σπόρια
> 4 μμ: απογευματινό, αφαιρείς τα προηγούμενα και βάζεις σπόρια κατά ελάχιστο λιγότερα από τη μερίδα του και μαζί ελάχιστα πέλλετς για να έχει την εικόνα τους και τη μυρωδιά τους.



Βιβή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου. Σήμερα του έβαλα γύρω στη 1.00 λάχανο με καρότο ψιλοκομμένα κι από πάνω λίγα σποράκια και περιμένω. Τις ταϊστρες με τα σπόρια τις έβγαλα και θα τις ξαναβάλω κατά τις 5.00μμ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν γκρινιάζει αλλά δεν έχει πλησιάσει ακόμα. Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι: ποια είναι η ποσότητα σπόρων που του αναλογεί για το απόγευμα (αν γνωρίζεις από lovebirds);Ας πούμε 2 κουταλιές της σούπας;

----------


## Nuttelita

κατερινα εμενα ο γιατρος μου ειπε για το ρικνεκ οτι η ποσοτητα που θα του βαζω σε σπορακια να μην ξεπερνα τη 1 κουταλια της σουπας....φανταζομαι οτι για lovebird που ναι πιο μικρουλι η ποσοτητα θα ναι μικροτερη,αλλα θα σου πουν τα παιδια που ειναι πιο εμπειρα!!!

----------


## BeHappy

Κατερίνα μου, εγώ στους african-grey και στον amazon βάζω 2 κοφτές κουταλιές της σούπας. Για Lovebird αναλογικά πάντα θα έδινα 1 γεμάτη κουταλιά του γλυκού.

Επίσης αν μπορείς, κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και μου του δίνεις σποράκια στα άλλα δύο γεύματα...

----------


## katerina1979

> Κατερίνα μου, εγώ στους african-grey και στον amazon βάζω 2 κοφτές κουταλιές της σούπας. Για Lovebird αναλογικά πάντα θα έδινα 1 γεμάτη κουταλιά του γλυκού.
> 
> Επίσης αν μπορείς, κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και μου του δίνεις σποράκια στα άλλα δύο γεύματα...


Δεν θα το πιστέψετε! Όχι μόνο δεν πλησίασε το λάχανο με το καρότο αλλά τον τσάκωσα να τρώει από τον πάτο του κλουβιού τα σποράκια που είχε πετάξει από άλλες μέρες!!! Τι πουλί είναι αυτό;;;Αυτό δεν είναι λίγο ανθυγιεινό πάντως; Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν πλησίαζα και τον πέτυχα μια δυο φορές να το κάνει, πέταξε αμέσως μακριά από τον πάτο σαν να λέει "ωχ μας τσάκωσαν"!

Βάζω σποράκια στα λαχανικά για να τον προσελκύσω. Να μην το κάνω λες;

----------


## BeHappy

Μπορείς να βάζεις... αλλά ελάχιστα, γιατί διαφορετικά θα χορταίνει με τα σποράκια... έχω μία υποψία ότι τον παρα-παρακολουθείς, το ξέρει και το εκμεταλεύεται... Για να σε ησυχάσω αν δεν υπάρχει παθολογία τα πουλιά δεν τρώνε "βρώμικα" σπόρια... οπότε μην ανησυχείς...

----------

